# Kayak Swap & Sale- AQS in Glenwood Springs



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

AQS in Glenwood Springs will be holding their annual kayak swap & sale on Sat/ Sun May 18 & 19, 2013.

Buy & Sell new and used kayaks, rafts, SUP's, Duckies & all the gear to go with them.

For more info:
Kayak Swap & Sale

or

https://www.facebook.com/events/280809925387330/


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*This weekend*

This Sat & Sun.

We will have some crazy deals on new boats too. New, never paddled boats a couple years old starting at $650!

Stop by, Shoshone, Barrel Springs & the Glenwood Wave are all great right now!


----------

